# play in brake pedal?



## bluejetta5 (May 12, 2010)

hi, i have a 98 vr6 GTI and i feel like my brake pedal has too much push before the brakes actually start to grab, my abs light comes on at times but will still work for the most part, also my e brake light will sometimes go on and stay on while driving. my question is , is there somthing wrong with my brakes system or could it just be simple tune up for the brakes?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

last brake flush?


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

KG18t said:


> last brake flush?




+1 bleed your brakes.


----------



## bluejetta5 (May 12, 2010)

figured it would be something simple, just got the car not to long ago so havent done much to it yet, thanks for the help


----------



## bluejetta5 (May 12, 2010)

looked into how to bleed my brakes just now and i have a few questions, where is the bleeder valve located on the caliper and what does it look like?, i also saw that 96+ brake pumps need to be cycled? since mines a 98 i assume i need to do this but what does it mean?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Uhm, it looks like a bleeder valve... you may want to hand this off to a shop, or get someone who's done this before to help you/teach you. Something as critical as the brakes is not a job you want to learn on the fly and wing it.

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Brake_bleeding


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

KG18t said:


> Uhm, it looks like a bleeder valve... you may want to hand this off to a shop, or get someone who's done this before to help you/teach you. Something as critical as the brakes is not a job you want to learn on the fly and wing it.
> 
> http://www.ask.com/wiki/Brake_bleeding


Its relatively simple, but yes, you do not want to mess around with your brakes, it can get messy if your work is not reliable.


----------



## bluejetta5 (May 12, 2010)

yea im im aware brakes are very important i am pretty new to cars just trying to learn as much as possible and will deffinatly have experienced help


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

bluejetta5 said:


> yea im im aware brakes are very important i am pretty new to cars just trying to learn as much as possible and will deffinatly have experienced help


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZpe5TBMjCQ&playnext=1&list=PLEE1A81D574BAAABC

When I bleed brakes I do it the other way, one man pressing the pedal and the other guy loosening the bleeder. 

There are tons of videos on youtube that shows how to do it.


----------

